# Excel pharma athenavar 50mg



## Carl_t (Aug 30, 2014)

Anybody know much about these? Got 2 tubs 1 tub the tablets are white with a line down the middle the other tubs the same but yellow tablets?

Was as gonna run them with 500mg test e for 8 weeks?

Then do PCT from weeks 10-13

Thanks

Carl


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Carl_t said:


> Anybody know much about these? Got 2 tubs 1 tub the tablets are white with a line down the middle the other tubs the same but yellow tablets?
> 
> Was as gonna run them with 500mg test e for 8 weeks?
> 
> ...


Yeah i know a lot about them......they are re packaged winstrol hope this helps.


----------



## Carl_t (Aug 30, 2014)

Is it worth running on its own or should i add test in with it? I have 20ml of test 250 on hand.


----------



## johnwellby (Aug 24, 2014)

Mate they're garbage. Look them up on wedinos


----------



## johnwellby (Aug 24, 2014)

Its winstrol


----------



## Carl_t (Aug 30, 2014)

Just looked on wedinos and the yellow tabs are the same as mine. Thought they would be too good to be true thats why i waited on them before running them. Thanks guys


----------



## johnwellby (Aug 24, 2014)

No worries mate


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

i used there Dianabol and they were **** hot.


----------



## Tommo_UK (Sep 25, 2014)

Wedinos reports the excel labs var was winstrol but this is Excel Pharma - a totally different outfit from what I can see? I've got a tub of yellow 50mg x 60 labelled "Athenavar" from Excel Pharma and don't want to touch it until I know for sure.

Does anyone know, rather than is just assuming, that they're the same lab?

2 mates of mine also have the Excel Pharma product too.

Any definitive news on these?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Tommo_UK said:


> Wedinos reports the excel labs var was winstrol but this is Excel Pharma - a totally different outfit from what I can see? I've got a tub of yellow 50mg x 60 labelled "Athenavar" from Excel Pharma and don't want to touch it until I know for sure.
> 
> Does anyone know, rather than is just assuming, that they're the same lab?
> 
> ...


I sent that sample in and i got the name wrong, it WAS excell pharmas anavar which was winstrol mate.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

sustanation does alot of excel bashing... he supported delta which was utter shiyt,, seems he just dont stock this lab so he slates it lol.

basicaly...

excel pharma much like others buy thier pills and package em, clearly since this internet fiasco, they have switched supplier and got diff tabs, i notice new batches have a sticker hologram on the tub, the dbol is 10mg x 100 as opposed to 10mg x 50.

the tnt450 boxes have gotten smaller.

its not a bad lab, everyone i know uses it, my source is straightforward and answers my quieries swiftly.

he also stocks pro pharma and some new lab called MSP?


----------



## Tommo_UK (Sep 25, 2014)

Sustanation said:


> I sent that sample in and i got the name wrong, it WAS excell pharmas anavar which was winstrol mate.


Thanks for the reply... the tablet on the Wedinos site looks identical to the ones in the tub, and if you're in Derby then the postcode on the sample sent to them (says NG5 on the wedinos results page) for testing would tie in to your general area.



General question... if someone's just done a whole course of these on its own for 8 weeks thinking it was var and it is actually winstrol then what should they do? pct?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

latsius said:


> sustanation does alot of excel bashing... he supported delta which was utter shiyt,, seems he just dont stock this lab so he slates it lol.
> 
> basically...
> 
> ...


I supported delta?? News to me, would you like to present proof of this before i report you to the mods for blatantly bashing me and making false accusations about me. @Pscarb

I sent excel anavar into be tested it came back as winstrol that makes me well in my rights to call your lab a bag o $hite.


----------



## Tommo_UK (Sep 25, 2014)

latsius said:


> sustanation does alot of excel bashing... he supported delta which was utter shiyt,, seems he just dont stock this lab so he slates it lol. excel pharma much like others buy thier pills and package em, clearly since this internet fiasco, they have switched supplier and got diff tabs, i notice new batches have a sticker hologram on the tub


I've not been on here long but appreciate the responses ...the tubs do have a hologram sticker on them but the tablets inside are identical looking to the ones on the wedinos site which came back as stanozolol. The batch date on the tub is "12/2013" too, for what it's worth.

I know three people who have these and everyone's now pretty worried about them. Shame there's no easy way to test..


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

latsius said:


> sustanation does alot of excel bashing... he supported delta which was utter shiyt,, seems he just dont stock this lab so he slates it lol.
> 
> basicaly...
> 
> ...


I don't know how much of that i believe. Isis gave the exact same excuse when their var got caught out being winny. A tdp 5 pill press is £800 new on ebay there's no bloody way a lab that's selling a considerable amount is raping it's profit margin by outsourcing oral production.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Tommo_UK said:


> I've not been on here long but appreciate the responses ...the tubs do have a hologram sticker on them but the tablets inside are identical looking to the ones on the wedinos site which came back as stanozolol. The batch date on the tub is "12/2013" too, for what it's worth.
> 
> I know three people who have these and everyone's now pretty worried about them. Shame there's no easy way to test..


They would be the same they are made with the same pill press.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be fair if a oral was tested and it came out showing that it was not to be expected then this is not good for the lab imo.....


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> to be fair if a oral was tested and it came out showing that it was not to be expected then this is not good for the lab imo.....


Exactly i was only stating the truth of my findings nothing more and the above person @latsius has accused me of supporting delta and being a source of which neither is true, thats why i tagged you hope you dont mind mate.

Delta is a horrible lab and all of my past posts will support that opinion, cant help but think that the guy has an agenda over Excel.

For the record my favourite labs is Alpha pharma,Baltic,infinity and Chem tech on the basis these all checked out spot on at wednos and i rate their stuff based on actual use, I'd say they are good reasons to like a lab , i suppose the guy will say i am a reseller for these labs aswell now.


----------



## Tommo_UK (Sep 25, 2014)

Sustanation said:


> I sent excel anavar into be tested it came back as winstrol that makes me well in my rights to call your lab a bag o $hite.


Sorry to ask again but the replies from people have been very helpful - but if someone's just done a whole course of these on its own for 8 weeks thinking it was var and it is actually winstrol then what should they do? pct? Any suggestions on the simplest/safest plan? Thanks in advance.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Sustanation said:


> Exactly i was only stating the truth of my findings nothing more and the above person @latsius has accused me of supporting delta and being a source of which neither is true, thats why i tagged you hope you dont mind mate.
> 
> Delta is a horrible lab and all of my past posts will support that opinion, cant help but think that the guy has an agenda over Excel.
> 
> For the record my favourite labs is Alpha pharma,Baltic,infinity and Chem tech on the basis these all checked out spot on at wednos and i rate their stuff based on actual use, I'd say they are good reasons to like a lab , i suppose the guy will say i am a reseller for these labs aswell now.


Tbh ur taking it too personal.. labs lile rohm had no mast in there ttm. Yet they dont get slated? I have no interest in excel pharma. Prefer alpha and the likes of eastern pharma over them anyday. But... the big but... is tgat thier oils are great. Orals are generaly ok. And a source has explained they outsource production on everything. And i mean everything. I dont know ther maths etc. But it seems lile lazy guys who wanted a lab without the work.

Long story short. They have changed the var due to wedinos report. And currently thier test prop is peeing over the cambridge one i used a week ago..


----------



## Tommo_UK (Sep 25, 2014)

Interesting you guys are happy to have a bitch-fest about your preference to different labs while totally ignoring a pretty reasonable and politely-put question. Fascinating insight into who prefers what - really - but thanks for nothing except for confirmation the gear is junk and dangerously mislabeled.


----------



## squeak (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah the pills used to be fifty pills now hundred pills. I looked online dbol tub is with hologram and the rest aren't so new batch. And old anavar pills yellow and now white. It's common sense mainly, winstrol notmally comes yellow except alpha I think.

Wedinos is nonsense. It shows what a product is major in. So say ten mg anavar now, suppose it came major oxandrolone. But that diesnt mean it's ten mg oxandrolone!!! Naive people. But it does help on certain aspects I.e 100mg masteron majoring in test p and minor in masteron p


----------



## squeak (Sep 29, 2014)

And someone please tell me excel Pharma tren e. Only reviews on tren a


----------



## Rob Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

I had my Var Tested, Yellow Tabs, Came back Var, and i also tested it myself. See image

100% Var, so the lab seems G2G to me


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Just received 2 tubs of 'Athenavar', was promised quality Anavar from my source, cant say I was happy when it landed.

Does anyone have any testimonials at all even if it is in fact Winny??

I'm still gonna try it but would be nice to get an idea of what/how much I'm actually taking.


----------



## Rob Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

bartonz20let said:


> Just received 2 tubs of 'Athenavar', was promised quality Anavar from my source, cant say I was happy when it landed.
> 
> Does anyone have any testimonials at all even if it is in fact Winny??
> 
> I'm still gonna try it but would be nice to get an idea of what/how much I'm actually taking.


finished my 6 weeks of this not so long ago, its not great, pumps where ok, nothing to shout about. Defo Var, from my experience its heavily under-dosed.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Rob Hunter said:


> finished my 6 weeks of this not so long ago, its not great, pumps where ok, nothing to shout about. Defo Var, from my experience its heavily under-dosed.


How much were you on a day?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Rob Hunter said:


> finished my 6 weeks of this not so long ago, its not great, pumps where ok, nothing to shout about. Defo Var, from my experience its heavily under-dosed.


How much were you on a day?


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

i dont hear any good reviews on this there's alot of it up north and also its pretty cheap which also makes it suspicious


----------



## Rob Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

bartonz20let said:


> How much were you on a day?


100mg. One in morning one pm before gym. I had them tested, came back as var. But i really suspect its under dosed. Recently started AS labs 25mg vars and loads better pumps with them. So i recon the excel is just under dosed if anything, rather then being bunk.


----------



## YukiNakai (May 22, 2014)

Before I start a new thread maybe someone can answer in here...

I've been looking into doing a cycle. My research has lead me to anavar which seems ideal for my goals/needs. However I'm getting conflicting messages. Some of what im reading says there's people having awesome results @50-100mg ED but others are saying there isn't any legitimate anavar around and it's all rebadged winstrol or a mixture of other compounds and that real anavar is only needed @25mg ED.

Are these using 100mg in fact taking re-packaged winny/dbol/other? Is real var actually around? Is there a lab that has had there stuff tested and been confirmed legit? If not, what is a similar compound that gives lean gains, good on a cut and relatively mild?


----------



## Rob Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

YukiNakai said:


> Before I start a new thread maybe someone can answer in here...
> 
> I've been looking into doing a cycle. My research has lead me to anavar which seems ideal for my goals/needs. However I'm getting conflicting messages. Some of what im reading says there's people having awesome results @50-100mg ED but others are saying there isn't any legitimate anavar around and it's all rebadged winstrol or a mixture of other compounds and that real anavar is only needed @25mg ED.
> 
> Are these using 100mg in fact taking re-packaged winny/dbol/other? Is real var actually around? Is there a lab that has had there stuff tested and been confirmed legit? If not, what is a similar compound that gives lean gains, good on a cut and relatively mild?


Real Var is around, there are some good UGL too. But i suspect that the 50mg Vars are under-dosed, as the raw compound is far to expensive to be putting 50mg into one tab. Thats just my opinion of course.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Rob Hunter said:


> 100mg. One in morning one pm before gym. I had them tested, came back as var. But i really suspect its under dosed. Recently started AS labs 25mg vars and loads better pumps with them. So i recon the excel is just under dosed if anything, rather then being bunk.


I'm 6 days in now and already noticed an effect.

Actually at gym now doing chest, added weight or reps on every set and recovery between sets is quicker, surprised as this is my 3rd time on var (both pro chem previously) and I didn't get anything for first 3 weeks before.

Also, right nut is sore (always get this with var) and my aggression has increased plus a few other minor hints its working.

I know a lad who's on it too, 3 weeks in (first cycle) and he's flying up the weights now.

Don't get me wrong, I'm still sceptical bit early signs are positive.

I'll report back in a week or 2.


----------



## Rob Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

bartonz20let said:


> I'm 6 days in now and already noticed an effect.
> 
> Actually at gym now doing chest, added weight or reps on every set and recovery between sets is quicker, surprised as this is my 3rd time on var (both pro chem previously) and I didn't get anything for first 3 weeks before.
> 
> ...


Usually takes me at least 1 week - 2 weeks to notice anything from decent var. don't get me wrong im no expert, but i recon alot of it comes down to batches, im just going off my experience, Excel was ok, but nothing like previous cycles with other labs.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

YukiNakai said:


> Before I start a new thread maybe someone can answer in here...
> 
> I've been looking into doing a cycle. My research has lead me to anavar which seems ideal for my goals/needs. However I'm getting conflicting messages. Some of what im reading says there's people having awesome results @50-100mg ED but others are saying there isn't any legitimate anavar around and it's all rebadged winstrol or a mixture of other compounds and that real anavar is only needed @25mg ED.
> 
> Are these using 100mg in fact taking re-packaged winny/dbol/other? Is real var actually around? Is there a lab that has had there stuff tested and been confirmed legit? If not, what is a similar compound that gives lean gains, good on a cut and relatively mild?


Unless you have it tested you will never be 100% sure, its the risk you take I suppose.


----------



## Rob Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

There are plenty of decent UGLs out there, do some research matey


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Rob Hunter said:


> There are plenty of decent UGLs out there, do some research matey


Just a quick update, started on 100/day split 50/50, defo noticed quicker recovery & a bit of extra strength, also 6lb heavier on a cut.

Now on 150 split 75\75, gains coming thick and fast but had to buy a 3rd tub to guarantee a decent cyle. (180 tabs)

They are clearly a little under dosed but I'm confident its genuine var, has all the hallmarks and for the price I paid I think they ard good value for money.

Was also out last night and got plenty of comments on changes


----------



## Rob Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

bartonz20let said:


> Just a quick update, started on 100/day split 50/50, defo noticed quicker recovery & a bit of extra strength, also 6lb heavier on a cut.
> 
> Now on 150 split 75\75, gains coming thick and fast but had to buy a 3rd tub to guarantee a decent cyle. (180 tabs)
> 
> ...


Your on 150mg ? Glad you had more success than me with he Excel Vars


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Rob Hunter said:


> Your on 150mg ? Glad you had more success than me with he Excel Vars


Yeh but I doubt I'm actually taking 150, in fact, I'm certain I'm not.


----------



## Rob Hunter (Apr 24, 2015)

bartonz20let said:


> Yeh but I doubt I'm actually taking 150, in fact, I'm certain I'm not.


i went from Excel to AS labs and Noble, immense pumps mate.


----------

